# The Avengers: Infinity War - Heute kommt ein neuer Trailer, kurzer Teaser schon jetzt



## AndreLinken (16. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Avengers: Infinity War - Heute kommt ein neuer Trailer, kurzer Teaser schon jetzt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *The Avengers: Infinity War - Heute kommt ein neuer Trailer, kurzer Teaser schon jetzt*


----------



## Odin333 (16. März 2018)

Lustig! Ich freu mich drauf. ABER: warum stellt man dieses Milchbubi Captain America im Vergleich zu Thanos derart stark dar?


----------



## SamuelDonar (16. März 2018)

Bin ich voll raus, steh ich überhaupt nicht drauf, wenn die Universen vermischt werden.


----------



## bundesgerd (16. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Lustig! Ich freu mich drauf. ABER: warum stellt man dieses Milchbubi Captain America im Vergleich zu Thanos derart stark dar?



Vermutlich weil Captain America für das beste Land der Welt steht: USA!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Bin ich voll raus, steh ich überhaupt nicht drauf, wenn die Universen vermischt werden.



Welche Universen werden hier vermischt?
Das ist schon immer alles ein Universum.


----------



## hawkytonk (16. März 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Lustig! Ich freu mich drauf. ABER: warum stellt man dieses Milchbubi Captain America im Vergleich zu Thanos derart stark dar?


Du weisst ja nicht, wie stark Thanos eigentlich drückt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. März 2018)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Du weisst ja nicht, wie stark Thanos eigentlich drückt.



So wie er verschmitzt dreinschaut, vermutlich nicht mal 5%.


----------



## Wubaron (16. März 2018)

https://media1.giphy.com/media/BYhoMtJMQsYVy/giphy.gif

ein gif langt nicht um meine Begeisterung auszudrücken 

https://media1.giphy.com/media/F9hQLAVhWnL56/giphy.gif


----------



## SamuelDonar (16. März 2018)

Das kann durchaus so erklärt werden. Und ist regeltechnisch bestimmt auch so bedingt. Bei mir fliegt aber Iron Man in seiner Welt herum und sieht nie einen Hulk, Batman kennt zwar Robin hat aber nie was von einem Superman gehört usw. usw. usw. Das ist ein Vergequirle, unsauber. Aber jeder mag es anders.


----------



## Wubaron (16. März 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Das kann durchaus so erklärt werden. Und ist regeltechnisch bestimmt auch so bedingt. Bei mir fliegt aber Iron Man in seiner Welt herum und sieht nie einen Hulk, Batman kennt zwar Robin hat aber nie was von einem Superman gehört usw. usw. usw. Das ist ein Vergequirle, unsauber. Aber jeder mag es anders.



Aber genau das ist doch so mega geil. Das ist wie eine riesen Pizza mit all meinen Lieblings Toppings.  Wie Sex mit mehreren Frauen. Nicht nur eine Flasche Bier trinken sondern den ganzen sixpack.


----------



## hawkytonk (16. März 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> So wie er verschmitzt dreinschaut, vermutlich nicht mal 5%.


So ungefähr.


----------



## OldShatterhand (16. März 2018)

"Kann den ganzen Tag so weiter gehen!"


----------



## Dai-shi (17. März 2018)

Ich habe Captain Gaymerica gar nicht erkannt ... muss ich nochmal schauen ... ^^


----------

